# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke spieren in mijn armen en handen?

## Melanie22

Hallo allemaal,

Ik hoop dat iemand mij een beetje helpen kan ik zit namelijk met mijn handen in het haar en weet niet hoe ik van mijn pijn af kom?
Ik heb nu zeker een jaar lang last van mijn armen en handen. ik werk als schoonmaakster en elke x wanneer ik gewerkt heb of teveel met mijn handen heb gedaan ga ik kapot van de pijn. soms is het zo erg dat ik mijn vingers niet meer bewegen kan. Werk ik niet dan heb ik er ook geen last van????
bijv. gister ochtend heb ik 4uur schoongemaakt en nu doet 1 spier in mijn arm onwijs veel zeer die pijn trekt me door tot in de elleboog tot de puntjes van mijn vingers. mijn arm en vingers zijn nu ook een beetje opgezet ik krijg m,n ring nu niet van mijn vinger af.
Nu hebben ze me al getest op reuma en of er iets met mijn schildklier is maar dat is het allemaal niet. Misschien dat het komt omdat ik 10 maanden geleden bevallen ben??? Voor mijn zwangerschap had ik nergens geen last van en werkte ik soms 7uur op een dag (schoonmaken)

Kan iemand mij hierbij helpen?
Ohja ik moet aankomende maandag naar het ziekenhuis naar een specialist die speciaal over handen/spieren gaat?
en de huisarts denkt zelf aan overbelasting?
help help help

----------


## nasdaqboy

Dit nijgt naar spier reuma

----------


## Melanie22

bedankt voor je reactie
ik ben al getest op reuma en dat was het niet?

----------


## benvital

Beste Melanie

Misschien kan ik je wel helpen, maar ik kan het natuurlijk niet beloven. Het neigt inderdaad zo wat naar reuma, maan aangezien het dat niet is. Het is nu al een tijdje geleden dat je hier geweest bent. Hoe is het ondertussen geëvolueerd? Ik zou graag helpen. Ik heb namelijk al verschillende mensen kunnen helpen. Indien je interesse hebt, of er voor open staat, wil ik gerust geheel vrijblijvend eens een gesprekje met jou doen. Je kan me bereiken op [email protected]

Gezonde groeten en veel beterschap gewenst

Benny

Gezonde groeten, en sterkte

----------

